# Rawdump 2.0 Released



## Opium (Feb 6, 2007)

*Rawdump 2.0 Released*

Wii & GC ISO dumping tool








*Update 2:* Well the updates are continuing to come out every few hours, Rawdump has just made the jump to version 2.0! In this release dumping is faster and USB drives are supported.


*Update:* Rawdump 1.31 released



Another day, another version of Rawdump. Released by Wii Newz Rawdump has been updated to 1.3 Final which fixes a lot of crashes some users have been experiencing.










			
				changelog said:
			
		

> Changes 1.2beta - 1.3:
> 
> - Changed code to be compatible with Windows x64 and Windows x32
> 
> ...




Thanks to Nightstalker for the news tip!






Download





Source


----------



## xiaNaix (Feb 6, 2007)

Please note it is not working for people using IDE to USB cables.  Connect your drive via IDE to use Rawdump.

Also, 1.31 with minor bugfix for some users is released.


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 6, 2007)

Can someone give me a link to where I can download the required .net framework v2?


----------



## TheRocK (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> Can someone give me a link to where I can download the required .net framework v2?



www.google.com - or - www.microsoft.com


----------



## SlyGuy (Feb 6, 2007)

I noticed that the drive selected in the screenshot above is not an "LG" drive.  Does that mean that other brands are now able to dump Wii disks?


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 6, 2007)

No it doesn't, it just means Opium (or whoever took the screenshot) has that drive


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 7, 2007)

Dam. I have that Pioneer drive too. And i was about to rejoice.


----------



## xyjz (Feb 7, 2007)

umm... which USB drives work with this now? Can anybody confirm?


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 7, 2007)

What's an LG drive? Mine is MEMOREX DVD16+/-DL4RWID2
Don't know what LG is. What is it that makes the need for a special drive? Aren't 360 games dumped the same way, with only a special drive?


----------



## ChowMein (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow... even faster than before!!! Soon it'll be a 5 minute dump hhaahaha

And to answer jumpman17, a LG drive is a DVD-writer made by the company LG, which stands for "Life's Good".


----------



## rkenshin (Feb 7, 2007)

Damn.. Thought my Pioneer would work too..

I was going to smoke some opium as well in celebration!


----------



## Opium (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry you guys thought Pioneer drives worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That'd be my drive in the screenshot.

If I get a modchip I think I'll pick up one of the LG models that are compatible with Rawdump, they're very cheap.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Feb 7, 2007)

I hope that any DVD drive will be able to dump the discs in later versions of Rawdump because I don't feel like buying another DVD drive.


----------



## nerd1 (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(ChowMein @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> LG, which stands for "Life's Good".




I thought LG stood for Lucky Goldstar ... Life's Good's just a their motto(?)


----------



## newsbinreporter (Feb 9, 2007)

Indeed LG is Lucky Goldstar.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(xyjz @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> umm... which USB drives work with this now? Can anybody confirm?



Also, are there any combo R/RW drives from LG that work? I ned a reader AND a burner


----------



## SeaHawk22 (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also, are there any combo R/RW drives from LG that work? I ned a reader AND a burner




bump,,,, I was wondering what LG drives everyone has had most success with.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Life is Goooooood..... BUY OUR STUFF SHEEP! BUY IT NOW!

Something seems so evil and mind control suggestive about that name.
LG stuff scares me.

So why exactly do LG drives work with this and no others do?
Whats a good way to check my drives if they are compatable?


----------

